# 2 HDR´s The Road & Oaks (C&C)



## engalunda (Mar 6, 2013)

Two pictures from where I live.
Are they overworked? Help me out


----------



## Fuganater (Mar 6, 2013)

I think they look awesome but I'm just a noob .

I really need to learn how to do good HDR shots...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, the road is very nicely composed and the image has great light. The winding road leads right to the sun, which is very nice. 

The sky and foreground are pretty dark and grungy. I would consider working on more natural processing for this particular shot.


----------



## laynea24 (Mar 6, 2013)

I really like the first one!


----------



## dange (Mar 7, 2013)

nice.. what technique you use for editing.. how many exp. taken...


----------



## engalunda (Mar 7, 2013)

5 exp edited in photomatix and CS6, thank you!


----------



## Red_John (Mar 18, 2013)

Liked the first one dude


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 19, 2013)

These are both pretty good shots.    I like the trees better, but I'm not sure why.   I think the landscape in the first one could have been opened up a bit more.


----------



## jaguaraz (Mar 19, 2013)

Love the composition of the first one.  I think your HDR treatment work; it is subtle and soft.  Well done.


----------



## bunny99123 (Mar 19, 2013)

Love the first one


----------

